# XP Home missing simple file sharing.



## synlupri (Mar 20, 2003)

I have XP home on pc #1 and Win2K on pc#2
Went to folder options view on pc#1 to find the check box for Simple file Sharing. Not there.

Basically right now, I'm trying to peer to peer network two pc's (without internet) to share files and folders via crossover. I've enabled sharing on the pc #1's C drive and the pc #2 can see it, but cannot open the folders unless I manually share each folder.

Sys admin said that SFS (simple file sharing) is missing and would resolve this issue. Says it may be due to the latest XP Home updates?

Any ideas? - Syndi


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

XP-Home doesn't have simple sharing, only XP-Pro. Just share the whole drive, you'll be able to access all the folders.


----------



## synlupri (Mar 20, 2003)

That's what I tried doing in the first place, but it won't allow me to access the folders. I have to manually share the user folder. Why won't sharing the entire drive drill down to the seperate user folders too?

Confused.


----------



## JohnJ (Apr 25, 2001)

Not sure....just a shot in the dark here: but could it possibly be your Anti-Virus software?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

What are the details of how you set up the sharing and what specific folders can't you get to.


----------



## ineedhelp890 (Jun 23, 2004)

Johnwill got it them reversed. XP home only has simple sharing. For advanced sharing you need XP Pro. You only have the option in XP Pro.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't have them reversed, the option to select Simple Sharing is only in XP-Pro.


----------



## JohnJ (Apr 25, 2001)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;304040&Product=winxp


----------



## grimreapor (Jun 28, 2004)

hi
it wont let you share everything on a hard drive especially were your operating system files are its a security feature in xp home edition which isnt in xp pro, i think the only way to resolve the problem is delete the regkey causin the problem which is a very last resort.
i sugguest you share the drive then select which main folders to share inside it. im not sure if you can share the windows operation folders and files coz i just upgraded to xp professional


----------



## delusional-1 (Aug 2, 2004)

How to really make it work:

Create a new .reg file, with any filename you want, and copy the following data into it.

;----start copy----
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\Folder\SimpleSharing]
"Type"="checkbox"
"Text"="@shell32.dll,-30518"
"HKeyRoot"=dword:80000002
"RegPath"="System\\CurrentControlSet\\Control\\LSA"
"ValueName"="ForceGuest"
"CheckedValue"=dword:00000001
"UncheckedValue"=dword:00000000
"HelpID"="shell.hlp#51154"
"DefaultValue"=dword:00000001

;----end copy----

There you go! After this, you should see a "Simple File Sharing" checkbox, even though you're using XP Home! See, it can be done!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The advanced file-sharing options are available in both Home and Pro.

Go into Safe Mode in Home and the option will appear in Folder Options. You can then enable the Security tab on files and folders, too.

Supposedly, though I have not tried this, installing the Intel Security Configuration Manager in Home makes these advanced options available in normal mode:

http://www.microsoft.com/ntserver/nts/downloads/recommended/scm/


----------



## delusional-1 (Aug 2, 2004)

The .reg file comes straight from a Pro box.. all it does is enable the checkbox for the Simple file sharing in Home under normal mode.


----------



## grimreapor (Jun 28, 2004)

i actually updayed both my laptop and home pc to windows xp pro and for some reason everthing seems to ork fine now (cross my fingers)

thanx all


----------

